# First West Family Ski Trip! Looking for easy...



## Lisa8192 (Jul 10, 2012)

I would love some advice! I'm hoping to trade out west for spring break. I have 3 teens...1 ski's, 1  snowboards and 1 is going to learn. I am hoping for simple travel. What's a resort that's easy to get to? Possibly no car? Gondolas maybe for getting into town? Close to an airport? I've never gone out West to ski. We've been to Telluride before, but that was in the summer. And it's pricey and a tough exchange I'm sure. I'd really appreciate some advice..as I am so confused and should probably get a request in. I could also do an owner trade, but I'm not sure how successful that would be.
Thanks so much! Lisa


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 10, 2012)

At this point in the year, this is going to be a difficult exchange to get.  For a holiday ski week, you need a strong trader, and need to put in the request a year or more in advance.

When is your Spring Break?  If it is Easter, that's too late for good skiing in California - March 31 is mud season.

If you Spring Break is earlier, you should consider the Marriott in Tahoe, because you have priority in II for Marriott to Marriott trades, and it's right in the middle of South Shore, and right next to the Gondola.

However, for Tahoe, you definitely need a car - preferably a 4WD.

Since you are getting a late start on it, I'd put in a broad request for lot of resorts, and be sure to include any Marriott ski locations, because of your priority for Marriott exchanges.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 10, 2012)

Park City, UT would fill the bill if the OP can swing the exchange. There is easy shuttle service from SLC Int'l and Park City has a free bus service in town. No need for a car at all.

Jim


----------



## slum808 (Jul 10, 2012)

Marriott has great ski locations at Park City, Ut; South Tahoe, Ca; and Breckenridge, CO. Park City is the closest to the airport, Breck the longest. I think you'd be best putting all of them in a request and seeing what you get. There are also other great park city and Breckenridge properties in II. Not the greatest in Tahoe.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 10, 2012)

No car might be a tough task. I can think of three area's but none are really that close to an airport. 

Breckenridge has a few ski in/ski out resorts. Marriott's Mountain Valley Lodge is sort of ski in/ski out and is within walking distance to town. Grand Timber Lodge is the same but is 0.6 miles from Main St. Grand Lodge on Peak 7 is ski in/ski out, is close to the gondola that will take you into town and, GTL and GL7 have a good shuttle service to take you into town. Denver is the main airport and it's a 2 hour drive to Breck. I believe there are shuttle services that can get you there but I'm not certain.

The Park City Marriott's are very nice. Mountainside has free bus service to get you to Main st. and Summit Watch is on Main st. Since we go in the summer I'm not certain about getting to the ski lifts. I would bet that there are shuttle services to get you from Salt Lake City up to Park City. Otherwise you'll need a car.

South Lake Tahoe has several fine resorts. Marriott's offering has the gondola right off it's property (maybe on it's property) and is essentially downtown. DRI's Lake Tahoe resort is in town but on the lake so I'm not certain about getting to the ski areas. The Ridge Tahoe  is up on the mountain but I don't know how close the lifts are from the resort (again, we're summer travelers and not skiers). The Ridge has a good shuttle service to get you into town. I do know that there are shuttle services to get you to S. Lake Tahoe from the Reno airport but don't know the pricing. 

With three areas I'd put in a request for any/all and see what plays out. IMHO, if you can give the exchange companies enough choices of either resorts, locations, weeks or any combination of the three you'll probably match something.


----------



## Lisa8192 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice. Our Spring break is late..week of March 25th. I definitely need to keep that in mind as far as conditions. Renting a car isn't the end of the world...but once we are at the resort..I'd love to not have to drive anywhere. I will submit my requests and just see what happens. My 16 year old wants to go to Breckenridge. Not sure why? Probably from reading and googling I suppose! He's a snow boarder.


----------



## Lisa8192 (Jul 11, 2012)

Okay...placed my request. would anyone happen to know why I couldn't select Marriott Mountain Valley Lodge? It's a Marriott and I'm using a Marriott? I guess I can call and ask!


----------



## slum808 (Jul 11, 2012)

I believe mountain valley lodge is all studios and 1-bedrooms, so if you restricted your search to a two bedroom it may lock you out.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 11, 2012)

slum808 said:


> I believe mountain valley lodge is all studios and 1-bedrooms, so if you restricted your search to a two bedroom it may lock you out.



That is correct. There are no 2 bedroom units at MVL. The studio's and 1 bedrooms are seperate units. They are not 2 bedroom lock-outs.


----------



## Lisa8192 (Jul 11, 2012)

Ah! Thank you so much...that must be it. I appreciate the response..it was driving me crazy trying to figure it out!


----------



## DanM (Jul 11, 2012)

Put in for Park City as well. Both Marriotts have 2 bedrooms and you do not need a car. Park City Mountain is right there -- walk to lift from either Marriott. Canyons is a short free shuttle ride. Snow at Breck or PC should be good late March.


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 11, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> Mountainside has free bus service to get you to Main st. and Summit Watch is on Main st.



Can you give me a little more info on this? I'm thinking about trying to take a long weekend up there this fall.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 11, 2012)

If you want to ski, I wouldn't request Tahoe - the end of March is too late in the year to have reliable snow in that area.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 11, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> Can you give me a little more info on this? I'm thinking about trying to take a long weekend up there this fall.



Better be LATE Fall. PC is not always reliable skiing til after Thanksgiving. Sometimes it happens, sometimes not so much.

Jim


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 11, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Better be LATE Fall. PC is not always reliable skiing til after Thanksgiving. Sometimes it happens, sometimes not so much.
> 
> Jim



I dont know if this was directed toward me but I'm actually _not_ looking to ski. I've got a bonus AC that I won't be able to use for a family trip, so my wife gave me the green light for a solo or guys long weekend. I'd like to pick somewhere I havent been, so I was thinking Park City or Scottsdale (maybe do a little golfing). I've got a free round trip on Southwest out of Chicago, and I'm thinking Friday through Monday.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 11, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> Can you give me a little more info on this? I'm thinking about trying to take a long weekend up there this fall.



The city has a free bus service that stops right in front of Mountainside. You get on the bus and ride to the downtown depot. From there you can walk maybe a block and a half and be on Main st. or you can wait for the shuttle that runs up and down Main st. and ride to whatever part of the street you want to be on. The service is free but they accept tips.

This page has a picture of the busses stopping at Mountainside to pick passengers up. http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Trave...-2011/17682283_CdNSRC#!i=1386283633&k=8qGnRR8 The area is over by where the ice rink would be and it's a short walk from the front door of Mountainside.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 12, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> I dont know if this was directed toward me but I'm actually _not_ looking to ski.



Forgive me. Since the thread was about the OP taking her kids skiing, and PC is basically a SKI town, I can't imagine why I surmised your fall getaway might involve skiing. My bad.

Jim


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 12, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Forgive me. Since the thread was about the OP taking her kids skiing, and PC is basically a SKI town, I can't imagine why I surmised your fall getaway might involve skiing. My bad.
> 
> Jim



Sorry jin, I was in a bit iof a hurry when I typed that and I sound rude when I re-read it. I had just done a search on the area and I didn't think I should start a new thread just to ask about the bus.


----------



## Lisa8192 (Jul 12, 2012)

I didn't request Tahoe...only Colorado and Utah. I may add Montana if nothing comes through soon. I'm really hoping my Barony pulls something quickly. I'd like to search for flights early and start planning! Plus, I'm thinking lift tickets may be cheaper if bought early. Appreciate all the help here


----------



## talkamotta (Jul 12, 2012)

You could try the Cliff Lodge or Iron Blossom in Salt Lake.  There is shuttle from the airport to the Cottonwood Canyons.  Snowbird and Alta are at a higher altitude than Park City.  The skiing is better.  You will need to have the shuttle company  (Alta Shuttle is a good one) stop at Smiths before going up to the resort.


----------



## Krteczech (Jul 12, 2012)

Beaver Creek, CO has a lot of TS accommodations in Avon, CO. Shuttle goes from Eagle County Airport to Vail with many stops at resorts. Landing in Eagle is an experience of its own. Avon has Aqua Center, Public Library and very good grocery store. You take either free shuttle or free gondola to get to ski slopes.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 12, 2012)

What about Whistler?  Don't they run a bit later with ski season due to being further north?  Just curious.


----------



## suzanne (Jul 13, 2012)

What about Jackson Hole, WY. Taxi ride from Airport to town. Cheap bus service to the ski areas. Great place to take a snowcoach trip to Yellowstone, or dog sledding trip to Granite Hot Springs. You have Snow King right in town with downhill skiiing, they even have night skiing, snowboarding, tube hill and an indoor ice skate rink. The other ski area is Teton. Great place. Lots of good restaurants. We have been twice, both times we stayed at lodge right in town and took bus everywhere.

Suzanne


----------



## Dave*H (Jul 13, 2012)

YanaManolov said:


> Beaver Creek, CO has a lot of TS accommodations in Avon, CO. Shuttle goes from Eagle County Airport to Vail with many stops at resorts. Landing in Eagle is an experience of its own. Avon has Aqua Center, Public Library and very good grocery store. You take either free shuttle or free gondola to get to ski slopes.


I second Beaver Creek / Avon.  With the various free shuttles, you can get to and from the mountain, grocery stores, restaurants, and stores without a car.
Breckenridge is another option but it does have a nearby airport.  For both ski areas, you could fly to Denver and take a CME shuttle.  However, last time I priced CME, for 4 people, it would be cheaper to rent a car even if it just sits all week.


----------



## Lisa8192 (Jul 14, 2012)

Jackson Hole sounds interesting! I have a 13 year old daughter who is probably not going to want to ski more than a day...this is a trip of a lifetime for my teenage boys! Sounds like there would be good options for me to take her and do other "winter" activities! I'll add that to my search list. Snow still good at the end of March?


----------

